# Gentoo Slow.

## hackum

Hello all!

The Gentoo lock daily. I wtih suspicion that is configuration of Kernel.

The that think ?

Thanks you!!

----------

## Veldrin

The answer is NO. What was the question?

Seriously, without some information, the is no possibility to help.

give us something to work with.

what is slow? when is it slow?

what software is installed? 

emerge --info and kernel config (use paste.bin).

V.

----------

## hackum

Hi!

Sorry by no information.

See info of portage:

http://pastebin.com/Yj76RS3a

----------

## aCOSwt

Well well... by the way... the most important question Veldrin had is :

"what is slow? when is it slow?"

You write that your system locks daily. What is locking ? What do you mean by locking ? A specific app hanging ages ? Unresponsive shell ?

<trolling>

Well... after considering your signature...

There finally... could be some good reasons for your system to be slow...

</trolling>

----------

## Veldrin

thanks aCOSwt - I just wanted to ask the same again.

JAVA - isn't that some coffee?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hackum

Which the problem of Java ?

----------

## John R. Graham

@hackum, that was just a joke.   :Wink:   (Mostly, anyway.)

@aCOSwt has asked all the right questions. Now we need the answers. Please explain a little bit more about your problem. You said that Gentoo was slow but you also said that something locks. By "locks" do you mean that it gets really slow?

We also need to know what gets slow. What programs are you running?

Just give is a little more information and we'll try to help.   :Smile: 

- John

----------

## hackum

Very good! John R. Graham

I thank by response of all!

The Gentoo  is slow when start program.

Sorry by no information clear.

----------

## John R. Graham

@hackum, I'm afraid we're not understanding each other well enough to help you. What's your native language? Perhaps you might get better help in one of the language specific Gentoo forums.

- John

----------

## aCOSwt

 *hackum wrote:*   

> The Gentoo  is slow when start program.

 

OK then. So you mean that when you launch a program, there is a significant delay before anything really happens ?

If so then :

- When you launch any program or when you launch some particular one ?

- When you launch this program from your console (I mean from your shell) or when you launch it via some desktop environment ? If the latter then which DE are you using ?

- It is slow compared to what ? Another Linux ? Another kernel version ?

- How much ram do you get ? Do you believe your system is swapping ? have you configured some swap space properly ?

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> What's your native language?

 

<joking>

Inglaterrian I presume   :Razz: 

But... could be inglés too, you know, honest John R. Graham  :Wink: 

</joking>

----------

## hackum

Hello all!

Thanks by response!

I let advised, that I am Brazilian!

I am learning the language English!

Then, please patience!

The configuration of my Kernel this bad configuration ? Or can  be is configuration of make.conf?

see configuration my make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-gnome -kde -minimal jdk  source  -debug vaapi php arts qt4 ncurses dvd gtk nls 3dfx matrox svga fbcon esd  X alsa ggi oggvorbis  xv oss sdl fbcon aalib slp truetype v4l lirc wxwindows imlib matroska dvb pvr -mozilla mad debug tcltk  gtk libnotify -webinterface java icu dbus threads jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X additions alsa headless python  pulseaudio sdk"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 

MAKEOPS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa fbdev"

LINGUAS="pt_BR.UTF-8 pt_BR.ISO8859-1 pt_BR.iso8859-1 pt_BR pt-BR"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.lcc.ufmg.br"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="PUEL"

NETBEANS_MODULES="*"

NETBEANS_PATCHES_DIR="/root/patches/netbeans"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd dlight enterprise ergonomics groovy harness ide identity java mobility nb php profiler ruby websvccommon"

```

When I open a program, delay for open. For configuration of my computer, no could delay.  See:

The configuration of my computer:

Intel Processor - Intel Core i3

3GB

500HD

Note: Sorry by my language.

Thanks you all!

----------

## Hammett

I really think you would be better off at the Portuguese forum as is really hard to understand what you type.

I am sure you can explain yourself a lot better and thus able to explain the issue more accurately. That would help a lot to get help

----------

